# Hurra... Fischbabys



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Moin zusammen...

habe gerade heute morgen (Wasser ist ganz klar *freu*) 2 Gruppen Jungfischlis entdeckt... eine 4er und eine 3er Gruppe. Winzig sind die, aber eine wahre Freude für mich...

Wie ist denn wohl die Chance, das die durchkomen?

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

was sind das denn für Fische ?
bzw, wichtiger, welche anderen Fische sind derzeit im Teich?
Viele Arten fressen nämlich auch ihre/andere Jungen, wenn Du nicht aufpasst...


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

ach so   vergessen zu nennen... ich hab nur Bitterlinge im Teich (mit ihren Mupfeln), sonst gibt es keine anderen Fische. Allerdings hab ich schon einige Libellenlarven gesehen  und die eine (4er) Truppe treibt sich in der Nähe vom "Flachwasser" in meiner Pfütze rum... 

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

vom __ Bitterling habe ich noch nicht gehört, daß er die eigenen Jungen verspeisen würde, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Ihm sagt man nach, daß er die Muschel, in der der Nachwuchs heranwächst sogar gegen andere Fische verteidigt, also ein richtig fürsogliches Elternpaar bildet

würd' mich für Dich freuen wenn die Fische durchkommen
halt uns auf dem Laufenden!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo Wasserfloh,

erst mal alles Gute für den Nachwuchs  :razz: 

Wie Doogie schon erwähnt hat, braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen, das den jungen Fischlein durch die Bitterlinge was passiert. Diese Kümmern sich sehr fürsorglich um ihren Nachwuchs. Also keine Angst. 

Vogel können eine Gefahr für die kleinen darstellen, wenn es für diese leicht ist am Teich zu Fischen. Aber das passiert ehr selten.
Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Babys beobachten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hi,

es ist richtig schön, die Zwerge zu beobachten... sie sind auch recht Platztreu. Anscheinend halten sie sich in der Ecke auf, wo sie geschlüpft ¿ (Ironie) sind. 

Dann will ich mal hoffen, das sie klever genug sind und sich verstecken, wenn ein Feind kommt. Die großen Fischlis interessieren sich jedenfall nicht für ihre Brut ... 

cu WF *wiederFischeguckengeht*


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

zähl in ein paar Tagen nochmal durch. Es werden mit Sicherheit mehr.

Vor 3 Wochen mußte ich meine einzige überlebende Muschel für 1 Woche in unseren kleinen Teich umquatieren. Die anderen 5 sind mir leider durch eine Medikamentenbehandlung des Wasser draufgegangen.  Naja, jetzt weiß ich es besser.

Die Muschel war gerade mal 1en Tag im kleinen Teich, da waren die ersten 3 Babys zu sehen. Am nächsten Tag waren es 6, am dritten 8 und nach 1er Woche insgesammt 12. Du wirst Dich wundern, wie schnell die "Striche" wachsen. Nach 3 Wochen sind sie schon 2cm groß.

Viel Spaß noch mit Deinem Nachwuchs

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Moin *undgrinst*...

es sind jetzt schon 10 Stück...   und die Gruppe formiert sich. Dann war bei mir wohl gestern der erste "Schlüftag".
Allerdings bekomme ich bei den zuckigen Bewegungen Probleme die Zwerge durchzuzählen...

Schneckenbabys habe ich auch schon entdeckt... liegt wohl daran, das durch die Kühle in der Nacht meine Pfütze echt klar wird. 

cu WF 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

*Medikamente*

Hallo Sushi,

ich hab da nur mal ne Frage, mit welchem Medikament hast du den Teich behandelt, das deine __ Muscheln kaputt gegangen sind?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

und nun waren/sind es schon 16 :fisch: ...  :freude:  mal sehen, was davon übrig bleibt?! Libellenlarven werden nämlich auch immer mehr *freu* und einen Gelbrabdkäfer habe ich gestern auch schon "zum Abfliegen überredet"  

Sagt mal, kann ein __ Bitterling auch krank (Pilze oder so) werden/bekommen, oder strengt die das laichen so an? Ich habe (glaube ich wenigstens) ein Männchen, das sieht "nicht mehr so gut aus"... weißliche Schwanzspitzen und Flossen... verteidigt seine Mupfel aber noch gegen andere Fische. Mal denke ich, er ist schlecht drauf, dann sehe ich ihn wieder wie einen Silberpfeil durchs Wasser schießen, wenn jemand seiner Stelle/Mupfel zu nahe kommt. 
Auch wollte ich ihn gestern abend mal fangen und in einem Glas begutachten (ob mein Eindruck wegen der Spitzen stimmt), aber das Biest ist nicht zu erwischen. Paddelt frech zum Kescher hin, guckt sogar rein und wenn ich hochziehe... schießt er davon *grrr*

Habe natürlich auch Angst, dass wenn er was hat, mir die anderen ansteckt... *grübelt*

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

*Re: Medikamente*

Hallo Axel,

Ich hatte Aquamor 2



reingehängt.
Das Zeug hat bei mir gar nichts gebracht außer die __ Muscheln zu killen.
Ich hab mir von der Firma Interpet eine Falsche "Anti Pilz und Bakterien" besorgt. Die Wirkstoffe sind Malachitgrünchlorid und Acriflavin. Das hat dann auch hervorragend geholfen. 
Trotzdem werde ich, sobald ich nochmal Medikamente einsetze, die Muscheln vorher ausquatieren. Ist mir einfach sicherer.

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

*Mittel*

Hallo Sushi,

das Mittel ist mir nicht bekannt  8)  Ich habe mich aber auf der Seite mal darüber informiert. Wenn ich das aber richtig gelesen habe, ist das Mittel nur für Kurzzeitbäder geeignet. (Berichtige mich bitte, wenn es net stimmt)

Mit Malachitgrün habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist ein sehr gutes Färbemittel   . Man darf eben nur nicht vergessen das UVC auszuschalten, sonst kann man die Lampe wegschmeisen. Ich habe diesen Wirkstoff bis jetzt zweimal angewendet, und es zeigte sich bei der angegebene Dosierung keine Wirkung auf die __ Muscheln und niedere Tiere.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2003)

öhm... um nochmal auf meine Fischbabys zurück zu kommen...

ab wann/welcher Größe kann man die denn abgeben? Mittlerweile müssen es an die 25-30 Fische sein (kann sie nicht mehr zählen   nur noch schätzen).  Die sind zwar alle noch winzig und der ein oder ander bleibt sicher noch auf der Strecke. Aber bei der Menge muß ich mich ja schon mal schlau machen,  wann ich sie hier "wohin" (neues Zuhause) geben kann.

cu WF

und wie schnell erreichen die wohl die Abgabegröße?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2003)

*hmmm...*

gute Frage, ich bin auch schwer am überlegen, ob ich aus meinem Stichlingschwarm (20-30 Stück) ein paar rausnehme oder ob ich sie drin lassen sollte ...... oder ein paar übersiedele in den leider nur 50cm Pflanzenfilter, mal sehen ...

....  sobald sie 2cm haben, kannst du sie rausnehmen ... ich denke da an meine Aktion letztes Jahr, als ich die Stichling-Babys bekam, insgesamt 5 Stück, die waren noch winziger und haben sich mittlerweile prächtig  entwickelt .... udn hergeben will ich sie auch ned mehr    ... zumindest die großen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich habe gestern mal versuch so'n Mini-Fischli zu fangen... ist gar nicht so einfach. Da ich die Tiere ja, wenn möglich "an Privat" abgeben möchte, zu wievielen Tieren sollte ich denen denn "mindestens raten"... mir hat keiner (im Laden) irgendwas geraten. Wenigstens 6 Tiere? Ich habe mittlerweile bestimmt an die 30-40 Zwerge entdeckt... zählen ist ja nicht mehr. Wie kriege ich die denn am besten? Gibt's da einen "besonderen Trick"   , damit die Tiere nicht unnnötig Stess haben?

cu WF :glasswim:


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2003)

Ich hab's bei meinen mit einem großen Käscher gemacht, den ich ins Wasser gehalten habe... dann bisschen Futter rein geworfen, und den Käsche hochgezogen wenn sie reingeschwommen sind...

klappt natürlich nur, wenn sie nicht zu klein zum Füttern sind

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2003)

hm... da habe ich ein Problem... ich füttere nicht und somit kennen die kein Futter, was aufm Wasser treibt. Und mit Wasserflöhen, die ich ab und an mal reinschmeiße/gieße, wird das ja wohl nix . 
Die Fischlis  sind ja auch sowas von frech :twisted:  und schnell... gucken in den Kescher rein, sind aber schon wieder weg, wenn ich hochziehe (muß ja auch'n bissl auf meine Seerosen aufpassen...). Aus dem Schwarm von gut 10-12 Tieren hatte ich nur einene einzigen erwischt.

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2003)

und wenn Du sie mit mehreren Käschern in die Enge treibst ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2003)

*zwinkert* _ "Teibjagt im Teich"..._ auch nicht schlecht. 
Aber gut, ich werde sie schon irgendwie kriegen. Aber wie viele soll ich denn zusammen abgeben, reichen da 6 oder 8...? Bei den großen, die schwimmen nicht im Schwarm, so wie bei den __ Moderlieschen... habe das Gefühl, da ist jeder für sich in seiner Teichecke. Und die "noch bunten" Männchen jagen sich immer noch gegenseitig weg.

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

*grins*... ich habe wohl *den Matcho* schlecht hin im Teich hocken. 
Ich wollte gerade mal die Temp. im Teich nachsehen, zog also das Termometer hoch.... da kam die erst Attacke von ihm. Beim versenken dann wieder... und weils Termometer nicht gut lag, habe ich es nochmal angehoben, da ist er und ein Kumpel wie die Bekloppten auf das Termometer los. Dazu muß ich sagen, es zeigt "in rot" an (Floßenfarbe meines Matchos), also haben die das wohl als Konkurenten angesehen :twisted: und keine Muschel weit und breit in der Nähe...

lustiges Viehzeug :razz: ...

cu WF


----------

